# Macbook Pro 5,1 & Ubuntu 10.04 LTS



## Dalla (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour !

J'ai besoin de linux pour développer, et j'ai choisis l'option de l'installer en dual boot. J'ai tenté plusieurs distributions (suse 11.3, fedora 13) avec lesquelles j'ai eu des difficultés (graphiques, grub..). 
Ubuntu s'est avéré mieux fonctionner. Pourtant j'ai un problème majeur :* Impossible de me connecter au net : Filaire et wifi.

*J'ai trouvé des topic pour trouver les bon paquet pour le wifi. Mais pour trouver ces paquets, je dois bien me connecter au net. 

*1. Que faire pour faire fonctionner le réseau filaire ?* 
*
2. Sinon : Y a t'il un moyen de télécharger un paquet avec toutes ses dépendances au format .deb, facilement ?* (pour l'instant j'ai que l'option de télécharger les paquets un par uns, puis les transférer sur mon ordi avec une clef USB et c'est très laborieux..)

Merci par avance !


----------



## Dark Phantom (4 Octobre 2010)

Le câble ethernet c est instantané, ça marche sur toutes les versions de Linux


----------



## Dalla (4 Octobre 2010)

Merci, Effectivement, après vérifications le problème ne vient non pas de linux, ni du cable ethernet, mais bien du macbook pro. Incapable de se connecter au réseau en ethernet. 
C'est plus grâve que prévu


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Le câble ethernet c est instantané, ça marche sur toutes les versions de Linux



Oui enfin faut quand même que la carte réseau soit installée (driver)...


----------



## Dalla (4 Octobre 2010)

Sous mac OS la carte réseau ne fonctionne pas non plus (je précise) :hein:


----------



## edd72 (5 Octobre 2010)

Dans ce cas, c'est un problème matériel.


----------



## zazthemac (10 Octobre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Oui enfin faut quand même que la carte réseau soit installée (driver)...



Salut je reposte ici ca evite de créer un fil supplémentaire.
Triple boot installé (OS X, XP, Ubuntu 10.04)
Par contre je ne trouve nul part les drivers de mon macbook (4.1) ?
Une idée?

Merci d'avance.


----------

